# How long can a permanent resident stay outside australia



## bry1891

My permanent residency visa was granted on march 2012 and will expire on march 2017.i entered australia on aug 2012.I just want to inquire if it is possible for a permanent resident visa holder to stay outside australia for more than a year?will it affect my residency status?thnk u


----------



## CollegeGirl

Your PR allows you to reside in Australia permanently, but only allows you to travel in and out of Australia for five years (so for you, until March 2017). Up until your March 2017 date, you can re-enter Australia and stay as long as you like. But if you want to leave and re-enter after that date (or if you are still out of the country after that date) you'll need to apply for a Return Resident Visa (RRV). A five-year RRV simply requires that you've lived in Australia for two out of the previous five years, so as long as you've been in Australia that long, you should have no problems getting one.


----------



## bry1891

So does it mean that i can leave australia anytime and be back before my visa expires??


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, you can. Just keep in mind that if you want to leave again after that you'll need to have been in Aus two years out of the previous five. You can sometimes get a shorter-term RRV is you haven't, but it gets more complicated and you have to show "substantial ties" to the country.


----------



## bry1891

Do i need to inform the immigration ?or di i need any form to fill in before leaving australia??


----------



## GBP

There is no form for this purpose. All you need to do is to apply for a RRV nearing the end of your 5 years.


----------



## najam

Dear Friends ,

RRV duration is only 5 yrs and 3 months ?

I made only first entry to Australia and stayed there for 2 weeks and then came back to home country . My PR will expire in May 2015 . I still have good business here and dont want to relocate to Australia for some more time . 

Is is possible for me to extend my PR for few more years through RRV . What are my options ?

Will be thankful for ur repsonses .


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

If you have not spent at least 2 years out of 5 years in Australia then you will have to apply for a waiver of this two year residency rule. You can generally get a waiver if you have strong ties to Australian. Strong ties can be business ties, employment ties, family ties or cultural ties. If you do not have these then you may not be granted an RRV.

Note that when you were granted a permanent visa under the skilled migration program is was because Australia wanted your skills. If the Department believes that you have little or no intention of living in Australia then they will not be granted an RRV and you may lose your PR.

Regards


----------



## najam

Hi Jeremy ,

Thanks for ur response . 

For Business Ties , if i purchase a home in Australia , can this work out to show business ties and getting a waive to extend PR for next 5 yrs.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

Hi Najam,

Purchasing a house as a passive investment is not considered a business. It is considered an investment and doesn't provide the basis strong business ties to Australia.

Regards


----------



## Andrew1962

Hi, 

Can someone quide me on what to do.? I used to travel to Australia for few year for business trip and never broke any law there recently I have some problem with the immigration and they came to my hotel and said I was doing business but I told them I was just visiting my c,Kenya and not taking money from my clients but they didn't believe me and the now have cancelled my visa .so I try to contact to read about my visa its say I got a 4013 so mean I can apply for a visa for 3 years coz its ban that's what I would like to know what type of visa I need to apply again if I want to go back for my business. My company had just registers a company in Australia and they have the tax number also so can the company sponsor me again to get the visa or its there another way to get a visa I don't want to have problem again in apply a wrong visa.
To would appreciate if someone who know about the visa could guide me. Thanks in advance.
Andrew


----------

